# JC's Hamm Trip - September 2012



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Already booking up quickly there are a few seats left if anyone is interested feel free to get in touch on 08720744882

Date of show: 8th September

Date of departure: 7th September 7pm from Lincoln

Date of return: 9th September ( early AM )

Additional pickup points: Birchanger, Thurrock, Folkestone.

Cost: £115.00

Cost includes:

Coach ( Executive coach with DVD player, Aircon, Toilet )

Shuttle Crossing

Show Admission

Goodie Bag ( sweets, juice etc )

Spaces are now limited so first come first served.


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Booked up a while ago, I can't wait :2thumb:

This is my first ever Hamm trip and I have literally no idea what to expect so will appreciate anyone who wants to come say hello :lol2:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Quick question, do people generally buy their poly boxes beforehand and bring them on the coach?? If so where's the best place to buy one and is there any 'type' or size of box I should get?


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> Booked up a while ago, I can't wait :2thumb:
> 
> This is my first ever Hamm trip and I have literally no idea what to expect so will appreciate anyone who wants to come say hello :lol2:


Ill be there, it will be messy:lol2:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Purple_D said:


> Ill be there, it will be messy:lol2:


lol in a good way? :lol2:

I'm a touch nervous but looking forward to it so much.


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Just to clarify where/when is the Folkestone pick up? I've been told the Stop 24 services off J11 at 11:30pm, is that still correct?


----------

